# D-Tuna, from D Standard to Drop C?



## concertjunkie (Jul 12, 2010)

Has anyone tried this D-Tuna, with going from D Standard to Drop C?
If it works than shit, I can use my 24 fret guitar for Drop C tunings instead of 22!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 12, 2010)

Do you really need it? I mean its not that hard to just do it by ear. Waste of money imo unless you're going for more complex tunings.


----------



## concertjunkie (Jul 12, 2010)

This is what I am talking about:

Amazon.com: Eddie Van Halen D Tuna Drop D Tuning System: Musical Instruments

I have a locking tremolo bridge and it would be much more convenient to pull this out and be in drop c than undo the locking nuts and re-tune the entire guitar back and forth


----------



## jymellis (Jul 12, 2010)

yes it should work.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 12, 2010)

Aaaaaaah that one, yeah should be fine.


----------



## jymellis (Jul 12, 2010)

cant promise the trem angle will stay exactly the same though.


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 12, 2010)

They work, but the bridge needs to be set-up for down-only, not floating. A Tremol-no would help.


----------



## eclipsex1 (Jul 12, 2010)

Unnecessary, in my opinion. Tune by ear using the fifth fret, or using harmonics.. If you're in standard and want to go to D standard/drop C, tune the high e string to the 3rd fret on the G string, and then finish it.. There are a lot of simple ways of doing it. I've never felt the need for something like this personally, because if you're going to change tunings by enough, and frequently enough to need this, then you will probably need a new string gauge, or other minor set-up adjustments. =x

Edit: Didn't realize that it was just for making it a drop/standard tuning. Personally I see that as a 50 dollars that could be much better spent, but that's just me. I can't offer any advice on how to make your guitar work with it, or if it works or not.


----------



## Triple-J (Jul 12, 2010)

Yeah it'll work I had one on an old Samick superstrat a long time ago and once it's set up right it's a real sturdy little device and I don't know why more people don't use it or the Hipshot detuner tbh.


----------



## Antimatter (Jul 12, 2010)

eclipsex1 said:


> Edit: Didn't realize that it was just for making it a drop/standard tuning. Personally I see that as a* 50 dollars that could be much better spent*, but that's just me. I can't offer any advice on how to make your guitar work with it, or if it works or not.


 
You mean they can sell a little screw for 50 fucking dollars?!
If I ever come up with an issue like this I think I'll just stick with tuning by ear.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 12, 2010)

Antimatter said:


> You mean they can sell a little screw for 50 fucking dollars?!
> If I ever come up with an issue like this I think I'll just stick with tuning by ear.


 
I think you missed the point of the D Tuna system. 

The whole idea is to have an instant drop tune for the Floyd Rose system without unclamping the nut, detune, then clamp the nut again. Basically, from standard tuning to drop D on the fly. 

It only works if the Floyd is set to down only as Toshiro said. EVH never really pulled the bar up anyway. And it doesn't fit in Lo Pro Floyds.


----------



## bigswifty (Jul 12, 2010)

Dont buy it,
its a gimmick that works but doesnt work properly..
I had one!


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 13, 2010)

Opeth21 said:


> Dont buy it,
> its a gimmick that works but doesnt work properly..
> I had one!



I have 2 of them that work perfectly.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jul 13, 2010)

I used to have one on a Wolfgang and it worked properly for the 4 years that I owned it.


----------

